# Honda Odyssey not considered UberXL



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

I find this to be just dumb. Both Uber and I lose out on the deal but keeping me an UberX driver.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Neil Yaremchuk said:


> I find this to be just dumb. Both Uber and I lose out on the deal but keeping me an UberX driver.


How many seat belts do you have? They come standard with 3rd row so they just don't know what they are talking about. Email again and attach a picture of your seat configuration, a minivan is most definitely XL.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

considering the honda is slightly larger than the caravan and the caravan is XL..

You need to keep on them. photos of proof of number of seats as limepro said.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Maybe you just don't have XL as an option where you drive.

New York City lists it as XL:










http://www.driveubernyc.com/vehicles/full-list/


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I just added a Chrysler minivan, it is on the XL platform, now I'm working to get an XL only profile so I don't get x pings during certain times. I live extremely close to a large university so accepting x comes in handy as on certain nights most are 5+ people and I can request the XL pay after the fact.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

I've never heard of this. Odyssey holds 7 belted people; 8 if you put in that skinny 2nd row filler seat.


----------

